# [solved] Mit Live-CD auf NTFS schreiben? (Zusatzfrage)

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

ich muss die Daten von einem nicht bootenden Windowssystem auf eine andere NTFS-Platte schreiben. Ich bemerkte, dass meine alte Gentoo-Minimal-CD es nicht kann ("Permission denied"-Fehler usw).

Was die Gentoo Live-CD 2006 außer dem grafischen Installer bringt, weiß ich auch nicht, da ich hier nicht mal eine Konsole finde. 

Ist es zB mit der neuesten Knoppix-CD möglich auf NTFS zu schreiben, oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?

----------

## musv

Wenn du das ganze Windoof kopieren willst (inklusive System), nützt Dir ein ntfs-Treiber nichts, da das Windows dann nicht starten würde. In dem Fall kopierst du einfach die ganze Partition:

```
dd if=/dev/windowspartition of=/dev/neueparition

dd if=/dev/windowsparition of=/mnt/linuxpartition/image.iso

```

Je nachdem, ob du das Win gleich kopieren willst, oder ertmal als Image irgendwo abspeicherst. Win startet dann auch nur, wenn die neue Partition an derselben Stelle liegt (gleiche Partitionsnummer, gleiche Position der physischen Platte (hda1, sda1, ...). Ansonsten mußt du erst irgendwas in der Registry und in der boot.ini ändern. Die Partitionsgröße kannst / solltest du hinterher mit Partition-Magic oder Äquivalent (unter Windows) anpassen.

Willst du nur ein paar Daten von der Win-Partition sichern / verändern, kannst du die ntfs-3g-Treiber verwenden.

```

[I] sys-fs/ntfs3g

     Available versions:  1.0 (~)1.516 (~)1.616 (~)1.616-r1 (~)1.616-r2 {suid}

     Installed versions:  1.616-r2(09:23:49 26.06.2007)(-suid)

     Homepage:            http://www.ntfs-3g.org

     Description:         Open source read-write NTFS driver that runs under FUSE

```

Funktionieren zuverlässsig (Lesen und Schreiben) und halbwegs schnell. Wenn die Gentoo-Live-CD doch bissel was taugen sollte (habs die schon ewig nicht mehr ausprobiert), dann sollten der Treiber eigentlich drauf sein.

Und wie ich bereits schon vor einiger Zeit mal empfohlen hab:

http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page

Die CD ist nur 119 mb groß, kann ntfs schreiben, Reiser4 lesen und schreiben und auch alles andere, was die Gentoo-Live-CD eigentlich können sollte. Auf dieser Rescue-CD fehlt eigentlich nur die Gentoo-Installationsanleitung und die notwendigen Pakete für 'ne Offline-Installation und schon wäre das die ideale Gentoo-Installations-CD.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Danke für den Tipp. Die Rescue-CD sollte genau meine Bedürfnisse decken. Ich werde sie gleich als erster ausprobieren.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Die Live-CD klappt wunderbar, danke nochmal.

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch dazu. Wieso funktioniert das Schreiben bei normalen mounts nicht?

Ich bekomme nur Meldungen wie "Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar".

fstab:

```
/dev/hda1               /mnt/windowsC       ntfs            user,exec,rw,umask=000               0 0

```

Die eingehängte Windowplatte hat trotzdem nur folgende Rechte:

```

dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root  12288  8. Jul 18:54 windowsC
```

Den Mountpunkt die Rechte betreffend abzuändern bringt nichts. 

Ist es denn noch immer so, dass man nur bestehende Dateien ändern kann und nicht neue schreiben kann?

Auf der Rescue-CD muss man beim mounten auch einen anderen Befehl als mount verwenden, um NTFS beschreiben zu können.

----------

## musv

 *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   

>  Wieso funktioniert das Schreiben bei normalen mounts nicht?
> 
> Ich bekomme nur Meldungen wie "Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar".
> 
> fstab:
> ...

 

Deswegen. ntfs ist der normale Treiber aus dem Kernel. Um auf ntfs schreiben zu können, mußt du als Dateisystem ntfs-3g statt ntfs angeben.

Die Edith meint grad:

Wirf mal einen Blick auf 

```
man ntfs-3g
```

. Da hast du ganz unten ein paar Beispiele stehen.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Danke, so funktioniert es.

----------

